

MongoDB Is Special, Its Benchmark Proves It - skjhn
http://blog.couchbase.com/mongodb-is-special-benchmarks-prove-it

======
agonyou
Benchmarking isn't about production levels but are useful tools to understand
how things perform. With variations on a given benchmark over several
iterations it is entirely possible to paint a detailed picture of most likely
scenarios, good or bad. That approach is what we should all strive to achieve.

------
skjhn
TLDR - MongoDB is faster than any other NoSQL database in a benchmark
published without any configuration. The results can't be reproduced let alone
validated. However, in a benchmark published with all of the configuration and
all of the results...

------
arthursilva
Benchmarketing, serious business.

